# Η ΕΡΤ διακόπτει τη συνεργασία της με τον Στέλιο Κούλογλου



## stathis (May 12, 2008)

Πριν από λίγο, ήρθε στο mail μου ένα ενημερωτικό δελτίο της εκπομπής *Ρεπορτάζ χωρίς σύνορα*, με θέμα "Θύμα λογοκρισίας Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα και Θεματική Βραδιά". Το αντιγράφω αυτούσιο:

Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα – 12/5/2008​
Με επίσημο δελτίο τύπου που εξέδωσε η ΕΡΤ σήμερα, Δευτέρα 12-5, ανακοινώνει τη λήξη της συνεργασίας της με την εκπομπή. Αναλυτικά η ΕΡΤ αναφέρει:

_«Έπειτα από συνάντηση του Προέδρου και Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου της ΕΡΤ κ. Χρήστου Παναγόπουλου και του Γενικού Διευθυντή Τηλεόρασης, κ. Δημητρίου Γόντικα με τον δημοσιογράφο κ. Στέλιο Κούλογλου, ανακοινώθηκε στον κ. Κούλογλου ότι δεν θα συνεχιστούν στην επόμενη τηλεοπτική σεζόν οι εκπομπές "Θεματική Βραδιά" και "Ρεπορτάζ χωρίς Σύνορα". Η ΕΡΤ ευχαριστεί τον κ. Κούλογλου για τη συνεργασία του.»_

Στη συνάντηση ο κ. Παναγόπουλος είπε στον κ. Κούλογλου ότι η συνεργασία με την εκπομπή δε θα συνεχιστεί επειδή απλά… «δεν του αρέσει».

Το παρασκήνιο της ανακοίνωσης αυτής εξηγεί καλύτερα η επιστολή που προηγήθηκε και εστάλη από τον Στέλιο Κούλογλου προς το γενικό διευθυντή της ΕΡΤ:

ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ- ΕΡΤ

_Kύριε Γόντικα,

Εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου μάταια προσπαθώ να εξασφαλίσω μια επιστολή από την ΕΡΤ, ώστε να βγάλω δημοσιογραφική βίζα για την Κίνα. Μόλις χθες με ειδοποιήσατε μέσω του κ. Αναστασόπουλου ότι η διοίκηση δεν θέλει να προβάλω εκπομπή για την Κίνα. Για το ντοκιμαντέρ «Από τον Μάο στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες» έχουν γίνει ήδη όλες οι προετοιμασίες (εισιτήρια, διαμονή και εταιρεία παραγωγής στο Πεκίνο), έχει συλλεχθεί αρχειακό υλικό καθώς έχουν γίνει ήδη συνεντεύξεις, όπως με την βιογράφο του Μάο. Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν «πολιτικοί λόγοι» για την άρνηση σας, θέλω να ελπίζω ότι πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση και σας ζητάω να με διευκολύνετε, γιατί χωρίς δημοσιογραφική βίζα η έρευνα στην Κίνα γίνεται δυσκολότερη.

Εν τω μεταξύ από διάφορες πηγές μέσα στην ΕΡΤ μαθαίνω ότι η εταιρεία δεν θα ανανεώσει την συνεργασία μαζί μου για την ερχόμενη τηλεοπτική χρονιά. Αυτό μου προκαλεί έκπληξη καθώς είναι γενικώς αποδεκτό ότι και οι δύο εκπομπές που παρουσιάζω δεν υστερούν σε ποιότητα των υπόλοιπων του σταθμού. Από οικονομικής πλευράς είναι αποδοτικές λόγω των πολλών διαφημίσεων (έφτασα να έχω φέτος 16 λεπτά διαφημιστικά σποτ μέσα σε μια ώρα), ενώ και από πλευράς θεαματικότητας (5% Μέσος όρος το Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα και 4.1% η Θεματική Βραδιά, φέτος) ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ το μέσο όρο της ΕΤ-1.

Ως αιτία για τη διακοπή της συνεργασίας αναφέρεται το περιεχόμενο των εκπομπών μου και ειδικότερα το γεγονός ότι προγραμμάτισα την προβολή της έρευνας για την γενιά των 700 ευρώ και την ακρίβεια, παρότι η διοίκηση μου ζήτησε να την ματαιώσω. Επειδή σε εκπομπές όπως αυτές που παρουσιάζω ο προγραμματισμός (ταξίδια, ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ) ξεκινάει από τον Ιούνιο θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε το συντομότερο δυνατόν αν θα συνεχισθεί ή όχι η συνεργασία μας.

9-5-2008
Μετά τιμής,
Στέλιος Κούλογλου._

-----------------------------------------

Η ανακοίνωση του Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα στην ιστοσελίδα της εκπομπής.
Για να εκφράσετε την άποψη σας, επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα του ΡΧΣ: www.rwf.gr
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## kapa18 (May 12, 2008)

Τι έγινε; Αποδεσμεύτηκε η Δρούζα από το Σταρ και θα τη βάλουνε στο πράιμ τάιμ;


----------



## Elsa (May 12, 2008)

Καλό όσο κράτησε...Κρίμα!
(Παρ' όλο που πολλά λέγονταν για τον τρόπο που λειτουργούσε)
Πόσο να τον ανεχτεί πια κι η ΕΤ1 με τέτοια θέματα!  Χάθηκε μια Καλομοίρα;
Comandante Fidel Castro
[video=google;-7473322030150305700]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7473322030150305700[/video]
[video=google;2676773148407580469]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2676773148407580469[/video]


----------



## crystal (May 13, 2008)

Άκουγα σήμερα το μεσημέρι τον Παναγιωτόπουλο, έλεγε ότι ο Κούλογλου θα μιλήσει τηλεφωνικά στο Ράδιο Αρβύλα (σε κανένα μισάωρο).


----------



## La usurpadora (May 13, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την πληροφορία!
(Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο, το όλο θέμα μου έχει γυρίσει ανάποδα το μάτι).


----------



## crystal (May 13, 2008)

Παρακαλώ. Το δικό μου μάτι να δεις πώς είναι...


----------



## Elsa (May 13, 2008)

Για τα μάτια, βάλτε κομπρέσες χαμομηλιού. Για το άλλο θέμα, έχει στηθεί petition εδώ.
_(πώς το μεταφράζουμε το petition καλέ; Διαμαρτυρία; )_


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2008)

Ε, όχι και να εμφανίζει ο Κούλογλου τη διαφωνία του χρυσοφόρου επαγγελματικού συμβολαίου του (λέξη επ' αυτού στην ανακοίνωσή του), μετά από τόσα χρόνια στην ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., με διπλές εκπομπές, αγώνα ελευθεροτυπίας! Και ποιος άλλος ατομικά εργαζόμενος έχει τέτοιο κύκλωμα εξουσίας, να κάνει μέσα σε 24 ώρες θέμα δημόσιας συζήτησης σε κάθε μέσο επικοινωνίας τη διακοπή συνεργασίας του με τον εργοδότη του; 
'Η αδυνατεί η ΕΡΤ να βρεί κάποιον που, με συμφερότερους όρους, να κόβει και να ράβει ευπρεπώς ξένα ντοκιμαντέρ, αναφέροντας τουλάχιστον και τις πηγές του υλικού που χρησιμοποιεί;


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> 'Η αδυνατεί η ΕΡΤ να βρει κάποιον που, με συμφερότερους όρους, να κόβει και να ράβει ευπρεπώς ξένα ντοκιμαντέρ, αναφέροντας τουλάχιστον και τις πηγές του υλικού που χρησιμοποιεί;


Τουλάχιστον ο Κούλογλου έκανε ευπρεπές κόψιμο και ράψιμο. Η διεύθυνση της ΕΡΤ κάνει μόνο χοντροκομμένα κοψίματα.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 14, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ε, όχι και να εμφανίζει ο Κούλογλου τη διαφωνία του χρυσοφόρου επαγγελματικού συμβολαίου του (λέξη επ' αυτού στην ανακοίνωσή του), μετά από τόσα χρόνια στην ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., με διπλές εκπομπές, αγώνα ελευθεροτυπίας!



Ας δούμε και ποιος, ή τι, θα τον αντικαταστήσει...


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τουλάχιστον ο Κούλογλου έκανε ευπρεπές κόψιμο και ράψιμο. Η διεύθυνση της ΕΡΤ κάνει μόνο χοντροκομμένα κοψίματα.


Kι εμείς έχουμε ράμματα για τη γούνα τους.
(Μάλλον άλλοι ελληνοράφτες είναι τούτοι δω)


----------



## globalbeat (May 19, 2008)

*Στέλιος Κούλογλου – Πόση ακόμη λογοκρισία;*

Η συναυλία της Κυριακής 25/5 των Innocent Demons στο Φεστιβάλ Global beat θα είναι αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Στέλιο Κούλογλου που μας τίμησε παραχωρώντας μας 19 Ντοκιμαντέρ από την καταξιωμένη δουλειά του και που όλα προβάλλονται στα πλαίσια του Φεστιβάλ Global beat.

Πειραιάς 23, 24, 25 Μαΐου
Ακτή Ξαβερίου

www.globalbeatfestival.com


----------



## e_Apwn (May 19, 2008)

Μια ανακοίνωση σχετικά με μια δράση που διοργανώνεται όχι από κάποια οργάνωση, σύλλογο, παράταξη, κόμμα ή σωματείο αλλά από μέλη του group "*Υποστηρίζω Το Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα και τον Στέλιο Κούλογλου*" στο facebook.

Θέμα:Συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας πολιτών έξω από το Ραδιομέγαρο της ΕΡΤ Σάββατο 24 Μαΐου 2008

"_Αγαπητέ συμπολίτη,
Από την συνεχή ποιοτική και ενημερωτική υποβάθμιση στο τηλεοπτικό πεδίο επιστρέψαμε στις εποχές της καλυμμένης λογοκρισίας. Στις εποχές που το ρεπορτάζ το οποίο ενοχλούσε τα αφτιά των κυβερνώντων και των διοικούντων δεν έπαιρνε ποτέ έγκριση με την αιτιολογία ότι δε μας αρέσει το περιεχόμενό του...
Εχτές θύμα αυτής ήταν ο δημοσιογράφος Στέλιος Κούλογλου, αύριο κάποιος άλλος... Στο τέλος θα είναι η ίδια η ενημέρωση και η ελευθεροτυπία. Αν δεν αντιδράσουμε τώρα, τα χειρότερα έπονται.
Την ώρα λοιπόν που η ΕΡΤ θα προχωρεί στην αποθέωση του Ευρω-θεάματος που φαίνεται να είναι η κατεύθυνση της διοίκησής της, εμείς με την παρουσία μας θα δηλώνουμε :
α) την καταδίκη οποιασδήποτε προσπάθειας ή απόπειρας λογοκρισίας δημοσιογράφου και δημοσιογραφικής-ενημερωτικής εκπομπής από την εκάστοτε διορισμένη διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ, δηλαδή την παρέμβαση της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης και κρατικής εξουσίας στο δημοσιογραφικό λειτούργημα.
β) την στήριξή μας στον Στέλιο Κούλογλου, έναν διεθνώς καταξιωμένο δημοσιογράφο, ως ελάχιστη ανταπόδοση για την προσφορά του στην ποιότητα της ενημέρωσής μας και τον σεβασμό με τον οποίο αυτός μας έχει αντιμετωπίσει
γ) την καταδίκη της απαξιωτικής συμπεριφοράς της διοίκησης προς το πρόσωπό του
δ) Την απαξίωση της ΕΡΤ προς την δουλειά της ομάδας του ΡΧΣ και του δημοσιογράφου Στέλιου Κούλογλου την εκλαμβάνουμε ως απαξίωση προς το πρόσωπό ΜΑΣ, ως απαξίωση προς το πρόσωπο του κάθε τηλεθεατή που θεωρεί ότι του αξίζει ΚΑΙ κάτι περισσότερο
ε) την επιθυμία μας για ένα καλύτερο τηλεοπτικό τοπίο που θα παραμείνει μακριά από προγράμματα απαξίωσης της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας.

Σε μια εποχή που η επικαιρότητα περιορίζεται στο εφήμερο και το κοινώς αποδεκτό, η διακοπή αυτών των εκπομπών δεν μπορεί παρά να εκληφθεί ως έμμεση και επιλήψιμη μέθοδος ανελευθερίας και παραμορφοποίησης. Όσο κάποιοι φιλοδοξούν να ταΐζουν το τηλεοπτικό κοινό με φιέστες και πανηγυράκια για να αποπροσανατολίζουν το λαό από τα πραγματικά του προβλήματα, εμείς οφείλουμε να αντιδράσουμε για να ακουστεί η φωνή μας. Γιατί εμείς πληρώνουμε την εισφορά υπερ της ΕΡΤ. Η δημόσια τηλεόραση δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν υπουργό ή πρόεδρο για να κοβει εκπομπές με βάση τα προσωπικά του αισθητικά κριτήρια. Ανήκει σε όλους μας και για αυτό πρέπει να διαμαρτυρηθούμε δυναμικά ενάντια σε κάθε λογική λογοκρισίας και ποιοτικής υποβάθμισης της ενημέρωσης...
Για αυτό σε καλούμε σε μια ειρηνική συνάθροιση-διαμαρτυρία τo Σάββατο το βράδυ 24 Μαΐου, έξω από το Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό μέγαρο της ΕΡΤ...

Οχι στην καλυμμένη λογοκρισία, όχι στην υποβάθμιση της ενημέρωσης. Η φωνη σου μπορεί να ακουστεί, ένωσέ τη με τη δική μας..._"

Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες επισκεφτείτε την *ιστοσελίδα* που έχει δημιουργηθεί για την συνάθροιση-διαμαρτυρία.


----------



## sarant (May 19, 2008)

Για να δεις την ιστοσελίδα πρέπει να γραφτείς, να δώσεις ηλεδιεύθυνση κτλ.
Ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω.


----------



## e_Apwn (May 20, 2008)

Για τους μη έχοντες λογαριασμό στο facebook στήθηκε ένα blog για να ενημερώνονται για τη συγκέντρωση-διαμαρτυρία του Σαββάτου καθώς και για άλλες σχετικές δράσεις. Το url είναι http://oxistilogokrisia.wordpress.com/.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Προς το παρόν, στη θεματική βραδιά της *Πέμπτης 22 Μαΐου*, στις 10 το βράδυ, το θέμα θα είναι _*Επιβιώνοντας στην Ελλάδα με 700 Ευρώ*_.

http://www.rwf.gr/episode1-new.php?id=207


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2008)

Εδώ και καιρό έκανα* κάποιες σκέψεις, τις οποίες βρίσκω τώρα ευκαιρία να μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Κάποτε έτυχε να παρακολουθήσω ρεπορτάζ του Κούλογλου σε αντικείμενο που γνώριζα εξαιρετικά καλά, και παρατήρησα ότι το ρεπορτάζ του κάθε άλλο παρά πλήρες και ισορροπημένο (όσον αφορά την παρουσίαση όλων των απόψεων και εκδοχών) ήταν. Ακόμη χειρότερη εντύπωση μου προξένησε το γεγονός ότι η όλη παρουσίαση από τον Κούλογλου ήταν έτσι δομημένη και δοσμένη, που καθοδηγούσε το μέσο τηλεθεατή στο να υιοθετήσει μία συγκεκριμένη άποψη.

Σε άλλη φάση, αργότερα, παρακολούθησα κάποιο άλλο ρεπορτάζ του Κούλογλου, το οποίο μου προκάλεσε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Αμέσως έψαξα όπου μπορούσα για περισσότερα στοιχεία, και δυστυχώς γρήγορα (τόσο γρήγορα, που ένιωσα αμήχανη κατάπληξη που δεν είχε φροντίσει να το πράξει ένας καταξιωμένος δημοσιογράφος) βρήκα άλλες απόψεις και εκδοχές οι οποίες είχαν πλήρως αποσιωπηθεί. Έκτοτε παρακολουθώ τις εκπομπές του έχοντας την αλατιέρα δίπλα μου με αρκετή επιφύλαξη.

Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα ούτε με τον κύριο Κούλογλου, ούτε με τις εκπομπές του. Πιστεύω ότι η χώρα μας χρειάζεται σκεπτόμενους δημοσιογράφους που να παράγουν πρωτογενή δουλειά στην έρευνα και το ρεπορτάζ (κι εκεί μπορεί άλλοι να υπερβαίνουν από αρκετά έως πολύ τον Κούλογλου, αλλά κι εκείνος καλός και χρήσιμος είναι). Ούτε έχω πρόβλημα που ένας δημοσιογράφος που έχει κάνει όνομα ως αξιόπιστος και ποιοτικός, αποδεικνύεται τελικά ότι είναι άτομο με (ισχυρή) άποψη - αν και θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα να το έλεγε ο ίδιος, παρά να το ανακαλύπταμε όσοι μπήκαμε στον κόπο να κάνουμε δική μας έρευνα ή τύχαινε ήδη να γνωρίζουμε το θέμα. Εάν όμως μου σερβίρουν _opinionated_ τροφή για σκέψη, τότε οφείλω να το γνωρίζω για να λάβω εγκεφαλικά διατροφικά συμπληρώματα (ώστε να αναπληρώσω τις όψεις που το ρεπορτάζ παραλείπει να φωτίσει), καθώς και λίγο ανθρακούχο αναψυκτικό στο τέλος για τη χώνεψη.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι τηλεθεατές στην εποχή που βασιλεύει ο απρακτιβισμός (ή νωθρακτιβισμός ή ακτιβισμός του καναπέ - δεν έχω καταλήξει στο ελληνικό ακόμη) είναι έτοιμοι απλώς να ασπαστούν αβίαστα οτιδήποτε τους προσφέρεται κατάλληλα πακεταρισμένο ως θέσφατο. Και εκεί ο Κούλογλου εκτιμώ ότι διαθέτει ανυπέρβλητη απήχηση σε άτομα υψηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου στις πλέον παραγωγικές ηλικίες των 25-55 ετών.

Φίλοι μου, άλλος χειραγωγεί με το λαϊκισμό, κι άλλος χειραγωγεί με την επίφαση της ποιότητας και της πληρότητας. Και οι δυο όμως δεν παύουν να χειραγωγούν με εξίσου επικίνδυνο τρόπο. Να αγωνιστώ για να σταματήσω να πληρώνω μέσω ΔΕΗ το χαράτσι στην ΕΡΤ, το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά για να ανανεωθεί η συνεργασία της ΕΡΤ με τον Κούλογλου, να με συμπαθάτε αλλά δεν θα πάρω.


________
*_παρατατικός χρόνος, με σημείο έναρξης πριν από την ανακοίνωση της μη ανανέωσης της συνεργασίας της ΕΡΤ με τον Κούλογλου_


----------



## Count Baltar (May 21, 2008)

Ωραία, Ζαζ. Τότε ας το θέσουμε αλλιώς: αν είναι να φύγει ο Κούλογλου, για όλα τα πολύ λογικά και ωραία που ανέφερες, τότε ας δώσουμε τη μάχη για να μην αντικατασταθεί από Δρούζες και λοιπές φραπελικές δυνάμεις.
Συμφωνώ ότι σερβίρει πολλές φορές την προδιατεθειμένη άποψή του. Τουλάχιστον, όμως, οι σκεπτόμενοι έχουν κάτι για να ψάξουν, ακόμα και για να τον αναιρέσουν. 
Ας φωνάξουμε λοιπόν για να αντικατασταθεί από έναν πιο πλουραλιστή και τεκμηριωμένο "Κούλογλου". Συμφωνείς;


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2008)

Κατ' αρχάς, εγώ δεν είπα ότι σώνει και καλά πρέπει να φύγει ο Κούλογλου επειδή δεν είναι αρκετά καλός δημοσιογράφος. Εννοείται, βέβαια, και ότι επ' ουδενί δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ να αντικατασταθεί με πανηγυράδικες ή πλήρως ανυπόληπτες εκπομπές που μόνο για μαζικό κάψιμο εγκεφαλικών κυττάρων κάνουν. Μακάρι τα κρατικά κανάλια -και εδώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, Κόμη- να εμπλουτίσουν το πρόγραμμά τους με εκπομπές πλουραλιστικής και τεκμηριωμένης πρωτογενούς έρευνας, που να βοηθούν τους σκεπτόμενους θεατές να προάγουν την κριτική σκέψη τους. Διότι όπως έλεγε παλιότερα κι η ΕΥΔΑΠ: "Νερό Μυαλό δεν υπάρχει αρκετό - προσέχουμε για να έχουμε". :)


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2008)

Δυστυχώς τηλεόραση δεν βλέπω κι έτσι τον Κούλογλου τον έχω ελάχιστα παρακολουθήσει. Ωστόσο, άνθρωποι που τους εμπιστεύομαι μού έχουν πει καλά λόγια. Βέβαια, στο παρελθόν, πριν μπει στην τηλεόραση, είχε κάνει μερικά χοντρά φάουλ (τη λογοκλοπή του βιβλίου του Μονταλμπάν και, πολύ χειρότερο, το άρθρο για τον γιο του αγωγιάτη) αλλά τότε ήταν νέος και ο καθείς έχει δικαίωμα ν' αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2008)

Καλά, μιλάμε η κόντρα ΚΚΕ-Κούλογλου είναι όλα τα λεφτά: http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3?lang=en&article_id=866555 Γέλαγα μέχρι δακρύων...


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Τηλεόραση βλέπω περισσότερη από τον sarant, αλλά όλο και λιγότερη σε σχέση με το παρελθόν. Κυνηγούσα συνήθως συνεντεύξεις, συζητήσεις και μαγκαζίνα με ρεπορτάζ, επικαιρότητα, αναλύσεις. Άρχισα να τα κόβω για διάφορους λόγους (κυρίως βαρεμάρα και έλλειψη χρόνου) και περιορίζομαι πια σε καμιά συνέντευξη με ενδιαφέρον, αν θυμηθώ να τη βάλω.

Ομολογώ ότι, πριν από 30 χρόνια, κάτι σαν τον Κούλογλου ήθελα να γίνω, αλλά με προδιαγραφές BBC. Και πίσω από την κάμερα. Αλλά το ελληνικό τηλεοπτικό καθεστώς της εποχής δεν επέτρεπε ανεξάρτητη σκέψη (τώρα γενικώς δεν επιτρέπει πολλή σκέψη). Αν μου έχει μείνει κάτι από εκείνη την υπόθεση, είναι οι προδιαγραφές BBC. Που σημαίνει να αποστασιοποιείσαι όσο μπορείς, να δίνεις με ισορροπημένο τρόπο την ουσία (και όχι τη φλυαρία) των διαφορετικών απόψεων και να αφήνεις τον νοήμονα θεατή να καταλήξει στα δικά του συμπεράσματα.

Δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να αποστασιοποιείσαι. Τα ΜΜΕ θέλουν συνήθως να υπηρετείς κάποια γραμμή. Είναι γνωστές οι περιπτώσεις αριστερών που έγραφαν/γράφουν σε δεξιές εφημερίδες ή συντακτών που άλλαξαν παράταξη και τροπάρι από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη επειδή ο ιδιοκτήτης του μέσου τα χάλασε με την κυβέρνηση. Είναι ελάχιστες οι ανεξάρτητες φωνές στον Τύπο και η αυτολογοκρισία πάει σύννεφο. Αλλά ακόμα και οι ανεξάρτητες φωνές δεν λειτουργούν με προδιαγραφές BBC — ο καθένας έχει το δικό του μπαϊράκι, τα εργαλεία ανάλυσης που ξέρει και επιλέγει να χειρίζεται.

Ο Κούλογλου (τον οποίο δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τόσο ώστε να μπορώ να τον κρίνω, ούτε καν υποκειμενικά) φαίνεται να διακρίνεται κυρίως για την ευρύτητα των θεμάτων του και της παρουσίασής τους και την (μονομερή ενδεχομένως) εμβάθυνση σ’ αυτά. (Αν τον χτυπάει το ΚΚΕ και τον απολύει η ΝΔ, δεν καταγράφεται στο παθητικό του, λέω εγώ.) Γενικότερα, η αμερόληπτη εμβάθυνση δεν ευδοκιμεί στα ΜΜΕ, δεν είναι κάτι που να καλλιεργείται καν στο σχολείο δυστυχώς, όπου επιβάλλεται να μάθουμε να παπαγαλίζουμε έτοιμες ρετσέτες για τα ιστορικά, τα θρησκευτικά, τα κοινωνικά.

Ακόμα κι εκεί όπου τα ΜΜΕ επιδιώκουν την αμεροληψία, δεν ξέρω αν αρκεί. Όπου δηλαδή δίνουν μόνο την επιφάνεια, την επιδερμική κάλυψη, στο τέλος ο δέκτης των μηνυμάτων μπορεί να διαλέξει απλώς την πιο εύστοχη συνθηματολογία. Χωρίς βαθύτερη γνώση, ο δέκτης δεν έχει στοιχεία για να κρίνει.

Το ερώτημα είναι: ποιος είναι πιο «επικίνδυνος»; Αυτός που μοιράζει τσιχλόφουσκες ή αυτός που μοιράζει καραμέλες με μία και μόνη έντονη γεύση; Από την άλλη, θέλουμε να μας περιβάλλουν πολίτες ανενημέρωτοι ή πολίτες με φανατικές μονομερείς επιλογές; Γιατί η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι μας περιβάλλουν κυρίως αυτά τα δύο είδη. Και σπάνια θα βρεις πολίτες ενημερωμένους σε βάθος, που να μπορούν να εξετάσουν το άλφα ή το βήτα πρόβλημα σφαιρικά.

Αν φύγει τελικά ο Κούλογλου από το ένα κανάλι, σε κάποιο άλλο κανάλι θα φιλοξενηθεί. Το ζητούμενο είναι να φιλοξενηθεί περισσότερο, στα κανάλια αλλά και μέσα μας, η αμερόληπτη εμβάθυνση. Πριν αποφασίσουμε με ποιους θα πάμε και ποιους θ’ αφήσουμε.


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2008)

Ο Κούλογλου φυσικά και θα βρει κανάλι. Αυτό που με εκνεύρισε περισσότερο σ' αυτή την ιστορία είναι το θράσος. «Την έκοψα επειδή δεν μου άρεσε.» (Αρέσει σε μένα, που την πληρώνω κιόλας - κι εσένα μαζί.) Ούτε καν να κρατηθούν τα προσχήματα.


----------



## cythere (May 21, 2008)

sarant said:


> ... είχε κάνει μερικά χοντρά φάουλ (τη λογοκλοπή του βιβλίου του Μονταλμπάν...


 
Πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν αν θα το ανέφερε αυτό κανείς...
Αυτό δεν είναι απλώς "χοντρό φάουλ", είναι κόκκινη κάρτα και τρελό ρεζιλίκι.
Και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κίτρινη κάρτα για τη συνέντευξη-καλαμωτή στο τηλεοπτικό περιοδικό των Νέων του περασμένου Σαββάτου.
Εγώ, πάντως, δεν βγαίνω στους δρόμους για να συνεχίσει να παίρνει ο εν λόγω κύριος (ή ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος κύριος) τριαντακάτι χιλιάδες ευρώ μηνιαίως*!

*Ο ίδιος ανέφερε αυτό το ποσό στη συνέντευξη στα Νέα.


----------



## stathis (May 21, 2008)

cythere said:


> Πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν αν θα το ανέφερε αυτό κανείς...
> Αυτό δεν είναι απλώς "χοντρό φάουλ", είναι κόκκινη κάρτα και τρελό ρεζιλίκι.


Πείτε και σ' εμάς που δεν ξέρουμε, να μάθουμε. Ποια λογοκλοπή; Ποιο βιβλίο; (Δεν ρωτάω ποιος Μονταλμπάν, αυτό το ξέρω... :))



cythere said:


> Εγώ, πάντως, δεν βγαίνω στους δρόμους για να συνεχίσει να παίρνει ο εν λόγω κύριος (ή ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος κύριος) τριαντακάτι χιλιάδες ευρώ μηνιαίως*!
> 
> *Ο ίδιος ανέφερε αυτό το ποσό στη συνέντευξη στα Νέα.


Επειδή σε αυτή τη χώρα 30.000 ευρώ μηνιάτικο δεν παίρνει ούτε ο πρωθυπουργός (ειδικά αυτός), προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στο συνολικό κόστος της εκπομπής, όχι στο μισθό του Κούλογλου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2008)

http://www.resaltomag.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2369


----------



## cythere (May 21, 2008)

stathis said:


> Επειδή σε αυτή τη χώρα 30.000 ευρώ μηνιάτικο δεν παίρνει ούτε ο πρωθυπουργός (ειδικά αυτός), προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στο συνολικό κόστος της εκπομπής, όχι στο μισθό του Κούλογλου.


 
Έχεις δίκιο, stathis, έκανα λάθος. Αναφερόταν στο κόστος ανά εκπομπή.

Βέβαια, η ελληνική πραγματικότητα έχει πολλά παράδοξα όπως ανακάλυψα εδώ κι εδώ, και τελικά ίσως να μην πέφτω έξω σχετικά με αυτό το ποσό, αν και δεν μου πέφτει λόγος και στην τελική ούτε με νοιάζει (αυτό που με αρρωσταίνει είναι το άλλο με τον Μονταλμπάν).

Παραφράζω: Εγώ, πάντως, δεν βγαίνω στους δρόμους για να συνεχίσει να παίρνει ο εν λόγω κύριος (ή ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος κύριος) *πολλές* χιλιάδες ευρώ παραπάνω από εμένα!


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2008)

Όπως θα δείτε και στο λυγξ της Αλεξάνδρας, ο Κούλογλου έβγαλε αυτό το βιβλίο που ήταν κόπια από τον Μονταλμπάν. Αλλά πιο ωραία τα είχε πει τότε ο Κούρτοβικ:
Απόσπασμα από την κριτική του Δημοσθένη Κούρτοβικ:

«Ο Καταλανός συγγραφέας Μανουέλ Βάθκεθ Μονταλμπάν έβαλε σε μεγάλους μπελάδες με τους κριτικούς τον κ. Στέλιο Κούλογλου, εξαιτίας της πεισματικής, ξεροκέφαλης και θρασύτατης άρνησής του να ομολογήσει ότι το μυθιστόρημά του «φόνος στην κεντρική επιτροπή» είναι προϊόν λογοκλοπής σε βάρος του κ. Κούλογλου. Γιατί είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον ότι το «Φόνος στην κεντρική επιτροπή» αποτελεί πιστή αντιγραφή, κεφάλαιο προς κεφάλαιο, σκηνή προς σκηνή, του βιβλίου του κ. Κούλογλου «Έγκλημα στο προεδρικό μέγαρο». Δεν μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει τα δύο βιβλία χωρίς ν’ αγανακτήσει για το τερατώδες έγκλημα, όχι αυτό που περιγράφεται στις σελίδες τους, αλλά αυτό που είχε για θύμα του τον δόλιο (εννοούμε δυστυχή) Έλληνα συγγραφέα.
Το γεγονός ότι το βιβλίο του Μονταλμπάν γράφτηκε επτά χρόνια και κυκλοφορεί στα ελληνικά ενάμιση χρόνο πριν από το βιβλίο του Κούλογλου δεν έχει απολύτως καμιά σημασία. Ο διορατικός μελετητής δεν παρασύρεται από τέτοιες επιφανειακές λεπτομέρειες…»


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.
Τι μαθαίνει κανείς... (Και πόσα άλλα έμαθα μέσα σε λίγη ώρα χαζεύοντας από μπλογκ σε μπλογκ...)
Όντως, ο χαρακτηρισμός "χοντρό φάουλ" είναι σαφώς understatement.

@ sarant: δεν φαντάζομαι να σου βρίσκεται πρόχειρο το άρθρο για τον γιο του αγωγιάτη, ε; Μέχρι στιγμής, το πιο διαφωτιστικό που βρήκα είναι αυτό το άρθρο, το οποίο συμπτωματικά δημοσιεύθηκε πριν από λίγες μέρες.


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2008)

Οχι, δεν μου βρίσκεται, δυστυχώς, το άρθρο.


----------



## e_Apwn (May 22, 2008)

H διαμαρτυρία δε γίνεται για να αποκατασταθεί ο όποιος Κούλογλου ή για να επιστρέψει στην όποια ΕΡΤ. Είναι περισσότερο για να καταδικαστεί η νοοτροπία της διοίκησης της ΕΡΤ, η οποία εκδηλώνεται με διάφορους τρόπους -ένας από τους τρόπους που εκδηλώθηκε ήταν η απομάκρυνση του δημοσιογράφου. Στην Ελλάδα ξαφνικά ανακαλύψαμε ότι ο Κούλογλου κάνει συρραφές οι οποίες σενάριο νο1 εξυπηρετούν τα σχέδια των Αμερικανών, αφου είναι πράκτοράς τους, σενάριο 2ο προβάλλουν την ιδεολογική άποψη μόνο ενός συγκεκριμένου πολιτικού χώρου και σενάριο 3ον είναι αρπαχτές -κονόμες... σύμφωνα με διάφορα δημοσιευμένα στο διαδίκτυο

Όπως και να χει το πράγμα είτε ο Κούλογλου είναι καλός δημοσιογράφος είτε κακός, το γεγονός δεν αλλάζει. Απομακρύνθηκε για κάποιους συγκεκριμένους λόγους που πιθανότατα σχετίζονται με ενόχληση που προκάλεσε κάποιο ρεπορτάζ του. Όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι έχουν κάποια άποψη. Συνήθως οι αντίθετες απόψεις, που δεν παρούσιαζε ο Κούλογλου, ήταν και οι κυρίαρχες σε πολλά μέσα...
Όταν αποκάλυπτε ότι το ρεπορτάζ του Ευαγγελάτου έγινε από ένα δήθεν "Αφγανιστάν" και όχι από το πραγματικό, έπρεπε να καλέσει και τον Ευαγγελάτο για να ακούσουμε και την αντίθετη άποψη;
Και σχεδόν όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι ανήκουν συνειδητά ή μη σε κάποιο σύστημα.

Αν ο Κούλογλου είναι απατεώνας τότε κακώς η ΕΡΤ τόσα χρόνια τον πλήρωνε και τον ανεχόταν. Αλλά δεν τον απέπεμψε για αυτό, αν αληθεύει η ανακοίνωσή της.
Αν στόχος της ΕΡΤ είναι να επενδύει σε προγράμματα υψηλής τηλεθέασης και χαμηλού επιπέδου τότε γιατί να πληρώνουμε την εισφορά στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ, αφού θα βγάζει αρκετά χρήματα από τις εκπομπές υψηλής τηλεθέασης;

Όσο για τα άπλυτα του Κούλογλου που βγαίνουν στη φόρα, αυτά εχουν να κάνουν περισσότερο με το ότι έθιξε το σύστημα ΚΚΕ. 

Διευκρινίζω ότι η διαμαρτυρία-συγκέντρωση δε γίνεται για να αποκατασταθεί-ηρωοποιηθεί-αγιοποιηθεί ο Κούλογλου αλλά για να καταδικαστεί
η νοοτροπία της ΕΡΤ. Αν η ΕΡΤ απομάκρυνε τον Κούλογλου επειδή τα ρεπορτάζ του ήταν αναληθή ή ανακριβή, δε θα υπήρχε θέμα.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2008)

e_Apwn said:


> Όταν αποκάλυπτε ότι το ρεπορτάζ του Ευαγγελάτου έγινε από ένα δήθεν "Αφγανιστάν" και όχι από το πραγματικό, έπρεπε να καλέσει και τον Ευαγγελάτο για να ακούσουμε και την αντίθετη άποψη;
> Και σχεδόν όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι ανήκουν συνειδητά ή μη σε κάποιο σύστημα.


Παρότι δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτές οι παρατηρήσεις αφορούν άμεσα το δικό μου σχόλιο (η δεύτερη παρατήρηση δεν διαφέρει από αυτά που είπα), θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι είναι απαράβατος κανόνας της δημοσιογραφίας, όταν πρόκειται να κατηγορήσεις κάποιον σε κάποιο μέσο, να επικοινωνείς μαζί του πρώτα, να του γνωστοποιείς αυτό που σκοπεύεις να κάνεις και να τον ρωτήσεις αν θέλει να φιλοξενηθεί δικό του σχόλιο.

Ως προς τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις, θα βοηθήσει μια ψύχραιμη ματιά σ' αυτό που συμβαίνει. Ένας δημόσιος οργανισμός που ζει με τα δικά μας λεφτά, _όπως όλοι οι δημόσιοι οργανισμοί_, διώχνει μια φωνή που δεν του αρέσει, όπως θα την έδιωχνε αν ακουγόταν από ένα υπουργείο ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο οργανισμό. Δεν έχω δει παρόμοιες κινητοποιήσεις για άλλες τέτοιες εκπαραθυρώσεις. Η συγκεκριμένη κινητοποίηση έχει να κάνει με την επιρροή που μπορεί να ασκήσει ο κ. Κούλογλου σε κάποιους χώρους και επειδή το θέμα της ενημέρωσης ευαισθητοποιεί κόσμο. Ταυτόχρονα είναι φυσικό να ενεργοποιούνται και τα αμυντικά (ή επιθετικά) ανακλαστικά των αντιπάλων του. Όπως πάντα, δίπλα στο λόγο θα βρεις και τον αντίλογο. Αν ο κ. Κούλογλου έχει «στιγματιστεί» κομματικά και βάλλεται από ΚΚΕ και ΝΔ, η κόντρα του με την ΕΡΤ θα κομματικοποιηθεί κι αυτή.

Αυτά τα πράγματα, οι εκπαραθυρώσεις των πολιτικών αντιπάλων από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση και η κομματικοποίηση μεγάλων και μικρών ζητημάτων είναι το ψωμοτύρι σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι ψωμοτύρι, ο μέσος πολίτης γυρνάει την πλάτη του σε οτιδήποτε υποψιάζεται ότι είναι ένα ακόμα κομματικό παιχνίδι. Ταυτόχρονα, είναι πάρα πολλά τα πράγματα για τα οποία θα ήθελε να διαμαρτυρηθεί, οπότε η αξιοκρατία στην ΕΡΤ δεν είναι στις προτεραιότητές του. Αλλιώς, θα είχε κατέβει στους δρόμους (και) τότε που μπήκε η Δρούζα στο πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ.

Τέλος, επειδή φαίνεται να σε έχει πειράξει κάπως που διατυπώθηκαν στο νήμα και άλλες απόψεις: για το είδος της μονομερούς κάλυψης ή για τα «άπλυτά» του ή για το μισθό του. Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι η ενημέρωση από το σύνολο του νήματος είναι πληρέστερη τώρα, ιδιαίτερα μετά και τον δικό σου αντίλογο, και ας ελπίσουμε ότι ο ώριμος αναγνώστης, με όση ενημέρωση μπορεί να αντλήσει και από άλλες πηγές, θα διαμορφώσει τη δική του γνώμη και θα πάρει τις δικές του αποφάσεις.


----------



## e_Apwn (May 22, 2008)

To πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι φωνές που ενοχλούν δεν υπάρχουν για να ακουστούν, ούτε σε υπουργεία ούτε σε τηλεοράσεις.
Αν το θέμα είναι αν είναι καλός ή κακός δημοσιογράφος, τότε ίσως πρεπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του νήματος.
Επίσης δε θυμάμαι πρόσφατα κάποια εκπαραθύρωση από τη δημόσια τηλέοραση που να έγινε με τέτοιο τρόπο.
Η ουσία δεν ειναι ο δημοσιογράφος αλλά η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ και η πολιτική της.

Δε με πείραξε κάποια άποψη που διατυπώθηκε στο νήμα. Τα σενάρια συνωμοσιολογίας δε γράφτηκαν εδώ μέσα.


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2008)

Πέρα από τα δελτία τύπου του Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα, από πού προκύπτει ότι ο Κούλογλου έπεσε θύμα *λογοκρισίας*;
Ας δει κάποιος την αποψινή εκπομπή για τη γενιά των 700 ευρώ ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, ας τη γράψει σε κάποιο ψηφιακό μέσο και για μας. Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι όλο αυτό το νταβαντούρι έγινε για μια εκπομπή που μιλάει για την ακρίβεια.



e_Apwn said:


> Αν το θέμα είναι αν είναι καλός ή κακός δημοσιογράφος, τότε ίσως πρεπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του νήματος.


Έχουμε κάνει τόσες και τόσες συζητήσεις που ήταν λίγο-πολύ άσχετες με το αρχικό θέμα, αυτή εδώ μας πείραξε;
Δεν βρίσκω καθόλου εκτός θέματος το αν ο Κούλογλου είναι καλός ή κακός δημοσιογράφος, αν οι εκπομπές του είναι προϊόν πρωτότυπης έρευνας ή δημιουργικής αντιγραφής.
Προσωπικά, δεν βρίσκω εκτός θέματος ούτε τις αναφορές σε διάφορα ατοπήματα (ή αλλιώς "χοντρά φάουλ") του Κούλογλου, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που ένα μεγάλο μέρος της περιβόητης κοινής γνώμης πίνει νερό στο όνομά του.


----------



## curry (May 22, 2008)

Συνήθως η πιο λογική εξήγηση είναι η πιο απλή. Όπως σε όλα τα δημόσια μαγαζιά, όταν υπάρχει διαφωνία μεταξύ εργαζομένων σε αυτά, ανεξαρτήτως θέσης, μισθού, κλπ κλπ, κάποια στιγμή όταν η μία πλευρά πάρει το πάνω χέρι κι έχει και την πολιτική στήριξη, θα φροντίσει να ξεφορτωθεί την άλλη. Απλά όταν αυτό γίνεται στην ΕΡΤ, το βλέπουμε όλοι πιο εύκολα. Δηλαδή, τα υπουργεία δεν τα πληρώνουμε εμείς; Μάθαμε ποτέ πόσοι άξιοι μπορεί να έχουν δει την πόρτα επειδή δεν ήταν του κατάλληλου κόμματος ή απλά επειδή ο νέος προϊστάμενος δεν γουστάρει τα μούτρα τους;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2011)

Για να μην μένει μετέωρο το θέμα, το _Ρεπορτάζ Χωρίς Σύνορα_ έχει ξαναρχίσει να προβάλλεται στη ΝΕΤ από την περίοδο 2010-2011: http://www.rwf.gr/56/featured-on-headlines/%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%81%CF%84%CE%AC%CE%B6-%CF%87%CF%89%CF%81%CE%AF%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%8D%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%B1-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%AD%CF%86%CE%B5%CE%B9/.


----------

